# ماكينات تصنيع الأعلاف والأضافات



## semar_company (27 يوليو 2009)

ماكينات الروافع الميكانيكية ( bucket elevators machines ) 
هي أحدي الماكينات التي تعتمد عليها مصانع الأعلاف والمطاحن والشحن 
وهي تعمل إما عل نظام rubber belts with buckets 
أو تعمل على نظام chain with sprockets with buckets
والنظام الأول يعمل على المواد الصغيرة الحجم والغير حادة وكثافاتها تتراوح من 250 الى 800 ج/ ليتر وطاقة التشغيل تتراوح من 6 طن / ساعة الى 300 طن / ساعة 
وتستخدم للمواد مثل الذرة والصويا والردة والقمح والأرز والدقيق وخلافه من الحاصلات وما شابه
والنظام الثاني يعمل للكثافات العالية والمواد الحادة وطاقات الانتاج العالية جدا 

ومن أكبر الدول المصنعة للروافع في العالم هي الولايات المتحدة وأمريكا اللاتينية 
وسأقوم بإرسال لكم برنامج لكيفية تصميم وحسابات الروافع الميكانيكية 

ashraf azmi:63:


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة ولكن اسأل هل لديك اية معلومات عن كسارات وطواحين ومغربلات الأعلاف أو أي كتلوكات تصميمة وأين هذا البرنامج النذكور إنفا 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على اهتمامك بهذا الموضوع ولكن اين ما وعدت به


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2009)

أعتقد أنها ماكينات غير معقدة
فهل يوجد تصنيع محلي لها؟


----------



## ايمن حمزه (22 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم يوجد تصنيع محلي لها 
من يريد معلومات يراسلني علي الخاص


----------



## semar_company (25 مايو 2010)

*لقد عدت لكم ببرنامج تصميم الماكينات*

أعزائي المهندسين اليكم ببرنامج بسيط لشركة تركية لتصميم القدرة وحسابات الماكينات الناقلة 
والخاصة بالمطاحن ومصانع الأعلاف ويوجد شركات متخصصة في تصنيع الروافع الميكانيكية في مصر ولهم سابقة أعمال كبيرة في هذا المجال وهي شركتنا شركة سيمار للأعمال الهندسية ولدينا العديد من التصميمات الخاصة بالروافع وكذلك الماكينات الناقلة مثل السيور و البريمات 
ولدينا العديد من الصناعات الأخرى المعدنية مثل الجمالونات وهياكل المصانع


----------



## semar_company (25 مايو 2010)

*مجارش أو معدات طحن وغربلة الأعلاف*

يوجد العديد من تصميمات خاصة بمجارش الأعلاف وهي تستخدم على حسب نوع الأستخدام المطلوب فمثلا العلف المحبب لا بد من إستخدام مجارش الشواكيش ( المطحنة ) للحصول على أقل مقاس في الجرش وتسمى hammer mill أما للأعلاف الماش ( السائب ) تستخدم المجارش الأسطوانية لتكسير الحبوب الى مقاسات أكبر من الطواحين لأمكانية إلتقاطها بواسطة الطيور وتسمى ( roller mill ) 
أما عن الغرابيل فمنها أنواع كثيرة منها الترددي والأسطواني الأفقي والبرميلي الرأسي وكل هذه الأنواع لها أشكال مختلفة وطرق تشغيل مختلفة حسب الأستخدام وطاقة الأنتاج وسوف أرسل إليكم مجموعة من الكتالوجات والجداول الخاصة بهذه الماكينات قريبا 

وشكرا لكم 

أشرف عزمي


----------



## semar_company (25 مايو 2010)

*ملف هام لتصميم الروافع*

ملف هام جدا لتصميم وحسابات الروافع الميكانيكية


----------



## nazih nassar (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك على البرنامج المفيد


----------



## pale (31 مارس 2011)

شكرا جداً


----------



## mgali (26 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة معلومات مفيدة جدا 
كل الشكر لكم اعزائي


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## mamyt (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ةىةةةتتةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةات


----------



## mamyt (17 نوفمبر 2011)

dfgfdfdgfdgfdfd


----------



## drahmed22000 (27 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ومزيدا من الرقي والازدهار والتوفيق يلذن الله


----------



## damarel (10 يناير 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------

